# Build your own Odor Neutralizing Machine



## Homemadegravity

Im not sure if someone else has posted this before but this helped me out alot with that skunky green smell. Unfortunatly I myself didnt come up with this idea. I thought it might be helpful to some people out there.
Anyway, here is a step-by-step tutorial 
You will need:

1. A five gallon bucket
2. A "muffin" fan, or a round fan of some sort that has the motor built into the compact frame of the fan. (See pics and you will understand.)
3. A drill
4. A one pound container of Soil Moist, which is a water absorbing crystal. You can find it at almost all nurseries and gorw shops.
5. ONA, or Odor Neutralizing Agent. YOu can get it at most grow shops or "baby" shops for new mommies.
6. A 5 gallong bucket lid, which may be optional.


----------



## Homemadegravity

Step 1.

Get yourself a muffin fan, or a Durex brand or Holmes brand circular fan with base. They are very common at Wal-Mart and can usually be bought for less than $8 US. The reason you should get this brand of fan is because after you have removed the base, it fits perfectly into a five gallon bucket.


----------



## Homemadegravity

Step 2.

Using a flat screwdrive, pry of the nubs on the base and remove the screws.


----------



## Homemadegravity

Step 3.

Remove the fan from the base. Keep all the parts in case you might want the fan again someday.


----------



## Homemadegravity

Step 4.

Place the fan into the five gallon bucket, frontside up. If you boght the holmes brand fan pictures here it will fit VERY snugly. You don't even have to secure it in place.

(If it is smaller than the opening, then cut a hole, smaller than the diameter of the fan, into the bucket lid. Use some floral wire and secure the fan to the lid so that you can place the lid onto the bucket.)


----------



## Homemadegravity

Step 5.

Drill about 8 or 10 holes around the bucket.


----------



## Homemadegravity

Step 6.

Remove the fan/lid and put about 9 cups of water into the bucket. Then put about 1 cup of the ONA into the bucket and mix it up. Be careful, it can smell pretty strong at first.


----------



## Homemadegravity

Step 7. 

Put about a cup or two of the soil moist into the bucket. Make sure that all of the liqued is absorbed. You don't have to use alot! The crystals expand to about 50 times their size.


----------



## Homemadegravity

Step 8.

Set the fan on the lowest setting and put it back on the bucket. Plug it in and put it somewhere in the corner of your grow room. I don't actually have mine in the closet itself...

You will notice a difference in about 5 minutes!

You may need to tweak it for your own grow room, but that's the basic design. Thanks! Hope somebody out there can use this. I myself have 2 of these sittin in my house and everyday all day my house smells like clean laundry. I have 1 next to my kitty liter box and in my grow room. These work very well at least for my setup.


----------



## MrPuffAlot

THis should be a sticky..

Ill deffinately give this a try with my next grow with
the carbon filter with exhaust fan and Ionic breeze.


When you say ADJUST.. what do you mean??
How would you adjust it??  more water/ona/soil moist??
if so how much more?


----------



## Homemadegravity

I just meant you can build this machine several different ways whatever works for you and your grow room. Ive seen a couple different ways of making this. For example I seen one that was made in a 2.5 gallon bucket or ive seen it with different fans. As far as the amounts of ingredients I have never tried more this works for me but I would stay close to what I said. The soil moist makes the ona last longer but I guess you can use what you would like. Hopefully I kinda answered your question. Heres a couple pictures of different ones from someone else as you can see they are little different.


----------



## fleshstain

nice thread....i think i may have to give this one a try....would much rather have it smell like clean laundry than good bud....


----------



## Homemadegravity

Give it a shot man. Like I said they work very well for my closet. So good luck with it Im sure you will be happy with the results. Have any questions please ask. Also I tried drilling a little bit bigger holes on the sides and I think it worked a little better. Have fun buddy. 
 Also if anybody else tries to build one you should post a pic of your homemade ona machine. Let us know your opinion on how it works for you. Thanx.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty

Very interesting!!! I will try one at some stage. Thanks a lot for sharing!!


----------



## nemesis_1999

Thx for the info


----------



## MarPassion

Nice one, thanks for posting this!


----------



## Homemadegravity

I was just reading a thread that said MarPassion is an OG of MP and was very busy and didnt get to post alot. So I will take this as a very great compliment. So thank you so much to you Mar and to the rest of you I know for a fact everybody that tries this will be very happy with the outcome. So good luck in your ventures.


----------



## Grownincali420

that is awesome...i needed a filter but dont have 200 bucks to spend on carbon...thanks a million buds


----------



## Dubbaman

when you say ONA what type of specific things are you talking of things like baby powder or dryer sheets im confused as to what this perticular ONA is because ive had kids and i dont remember any such product in any of the baby shops i had been in or are you talking something more like baking soda such as arm & hammer


----------



## md.apothecary

There is no need for venting this out of the room or anything right? This just sits in the stinky area and it takes the odor out?

I am tired of all this "venting required" stuff, I need something that just chills in the corner.... this looks like what I need.... being this will also add circulation to the room... im assuming?


----------



## Dubbaman

i really think its more of an odor making device (when left on all the time) because the fan seems to pull the smell of the mixture out of the bucket by pulling air through the holes in the side and puttling it into the air and then the ONA "eats" the smell of the MJ and leaves behind the "fresh laundry sent"
but as ive spent part of the night looking for places that sell ONA i guess ill have to see if they have it at the local hydro shop because i looked for it at places that sells baby supplies such as babies r us and they dont have it


----------



## md.apothecary

ONA sold here... along with other "odor killer" products.... I am not affiliated with them in anyway, but I have bought 2 400watt HPS lights from them and also plan on buying some reflectors.

They have an ebay store which might have this stuff also, their ebay prices are about HALF of what the costs are in the store directly.

http://www.htgsupply.com/productsubcategories.asp?categoryID=9

do a search on the forum for htgsupply and you'll find users who use them as well. good place!


----------



## Dubbaman

ok so now that ive decided to build an ONA machiene for myself i only have one last question about it and that is how long will the mixture last at "eating" odor does it last a week a month or longer


----------



## Dubbaman

just wanted to pop back in and say thanks for this wonderful freaking post cause now my house dont reek of growing plants (which has been overwelming) but now smells of fresh dryer sheets instead its perfect although i did change the set up a bit and heres how 

items used 

1. (1) 5 gal bucket with lid (job site)
2. (1) 1 Lb ONA block (local grow shop)
3. (1) 4" fan (Target)
4. (2) 8oz. soil moist tubs (local outdoor garden center)
5. drill with an 3/8" bit (had these)
6. lockblade knife (had this too)

just followed the instructions as laid out by Homemadegravity in this post and got it going used the knife to cut hole in the bucket lid and for the cord to come through the side of the bucket near the top (see pics) also had to use an ONA block instead of the gel liquid it took a bit to dissolve in the water but did after about 15 mins of mixing dissolved like soap in a tub added the soil moist and presto no more sweet sweet cheeba smell  but thats the price of growing and haveing people over to your house and not wanting them to know


----------



## md.apothecary

is it MASKING the smell or is it actually removing the smell? Carbon removes the odor instead of masking....

what do you think about it?


----------



## Dubbaman

md.apothecary said:
			
		

> is it MASKING the smell or is it actually removing the smell? Carbon removes the odor instead of masking....
> 
> what do you think about it?


 
id have to say its more of a masking machiene but its working wonders turned it on and in about 2-3 mins it was all i could smell in the whole house no more bathroom odors (cat box) no more laundry room odors (dirty clothes) and no more grow room odors (i miss them but ill live cause i can still get my nose right up in it) and i didnt put the machiene right in the grow room i put it in an ajoining one hope this helps

oh and an FYI on the one i built the total cost for it was $26.83 and thats for all the supplies that i needed to buy some of the items i didnt have to purchase(bucket and lid) and some were on the mark down racks (soil moist, which would have been the most expensive item)


----------



## md.apothecary

Think there is a way to make one smaller so it doesn't deodorize the entire house? In a stealth grow, it's not quite so stealhy if youre just swapping odors.  I need one that will do just my grow area. lol

smaller fan/bucket? or less ONA?


----------



## Dubbaman

really you can do less of all of them i had thought about making one that will fit in a 2 quart pitcher youd still need a 4 inch fan on it cause i havent seen many smaller than that but shoot then it would most likely be 1/4 strength on all of the components id say about 1/4 lb ona 4oz soil moist and 3 cups of water and that should be good for a room thats 5x5


----------



## allgrownup

Ok  imma going to try this.

I had a chance to swing by O.S.H. on my way to pick up pizza and they had the Soil Moist.  $13.99 15 sumthin after tax.  damn!  they also had another brand of granule for absorbing called....Quench.  it was a different ingredient so i opted for the Soil Moist since there was positive feedback here. Seemed really similar though when comparing by looks. it was only 9.99.  i almost bought it.

The rest of the materials were over priced so i skipped them and will have to finish later.  there was no way i was going to pay 40 bucks for their cheapest fan! :holysheep: 

I need to make a run by my local donut shop in the morning as well.  They sell buckets for a buck with lid. (and they smell like frosting so i like to stick my head in them and take a big WHIIIIIIIIIIF) haaaaaaaaaaa exhale........can't wait. LOL

anyway. I have a question for peeps who have built this.

What is the difference between ONA (odor nutrilizing agent) and say Fabreeze?  Can someone post ingrediets to ONA or confirm if they work the same.  Does fabreeze nutrilize odor or just mask it?  I can't seem to find ONA but everyone has fabreeze.  i suspect its much less.

One other thing.  I noticed none of the kitty litters have the ingredients listed on the package.  It seems that they have granule form also.  not the clay stuff but granules.  it also has the same warnings about "slippery when wet".  This leads me to believe they may be of similar composition.  anyone explored this?  You could buy bags of that stuff for much less than "soil moisture".  then just poor your odor nutrilzing solution of choice in it.

Peace


----------



## Dubbaman

ok well i can try to givce you a few pointers on this and from your post i can say this 

1. there is a difference between ONA and febreeze the ona is a organic gel that is formed in to a block its is about 8 bucks at any grow shop (hydro) febreeze is a liquid that will dilute its capabilitys in water ona is broken down in water from oil to water and "floats" in it the febreeze would jsut mix in and lose potency

2. i wouldnt use anything that is for cat p control to deoderize my house just something about the way the ammoniona in the cat products would stink after its wet and sits for a bit

sorry to hear that you go ripped so bad on the price of the soil moist how big was the container that you got i found mine at a garden shop was like $6.75 for an *oz jar and i had to get 2 so go figure 13.50+ tax for the pound

i wouldnt cut many corners on it i made one and its going strong i dont use it all day its on the timer for my veg box cause its on longer than my flower box but still covers all the smell


----------



## allgrownup

it is packaged in a jar that has a net weight of 1 lb.

I'm still holding out for the ONA then.  They sell ONA as dissolved liquid.  i've never seen a block.  I'll pick that up tomorrow after my stop by the donut shop  :hubba: 

Thanks


----------



## Dubbaman

yeah i was looking for the liquid gel that they have out on the market too but it wasnt to be found at any of the local shops here so i went with the block but it dissolved just fine with quite a bit of mixing


----------



## stuwee07

Nice one,tried this,works a treat


----------



## jasosebee

great post ill have to make one of these when the time comes


----------



## SativaWeed

Just saw this thread. I've been racking my brains :hairpull: trying to figure out what I was going to do about my problem of odor since I need to get a plumber over here. I'm VERY nervous about having a stranger in my house at this time! Gonna try this before any one is allowed in. The grow room is too close to where I need repairs for my comfort and moving them elsewhere right now is NOT an option. I think this thread saved my bumm among other things! Thanks again for this tremendously useful thread!


----------



## IRISH

i figured if i just put my grow in our laundry rm. , it would mask the odor of my mj , wrong... i'm on a mission today 2 find these things... thank you, thank you , thank you gravity...(my wife thanks you too)...


----------



## Dubbaman

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> i figured if i just put my grow in our laundry rm. , it would mask the odor of my mj , wrong... i'm on a mission today 2 find these things... thank you, thank you , thank you gravity...(my wife thanks you too)...


 
Wow might want to watch the heat and humidity when you use the dryer too, even with good ventilation in my laundry room i still notice huge increases in both when they are being used.


----------



## SativaWeed

Got my machine built and running.  I was pleasantly surprised by the clean laundry scent, very nice. Thanks again for this usefull gadget!


----------



## gagjababy

dubba man it would work better if you bought the ONA liquid and then added it to the soil moist diluted with water it looks like you bought the solid ONA. I use the liquid ONA and the skunkiness is gone, this stuff was made with the sole to cover up weed odor!


----------



## crozar

i want to know  , when will this magic potion wear off , i mean this neuralizer will wear off later right ? like i must re do the mixes again to make it strong , 

how much time will it take to wear off , and thank you .


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

i was wondering that also,as well as if this machine effects the taste/smell of the buds.I want to try this method but i'd rather not if my buds are gonna taste/smell like fabric softener...anybody know?


----------



## Sceeble343

Not sure how much crystals to put in.  Does the liquid have to turn to a solid or does it stay slightly runny.  I'm afraid if i put too many crystals in and mixture becomes a solid then the ona will be locked into the solid block and wasted.  If the mixture is solid then would alll the ona still be used up over time?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> i was wondering that also,as well as if this machine effects the taste/smell of the buds.I want to try this method but i'd rather not if my buds are gonna taste/smell like fabric softener...anybody know?


 

had no effect on the taste of my bud..I built one of these for when i dry my weed..it smells like laudry in the room...and dirty cloths all piled up ..i would also like to add to this if i may...My last harvest I used "febreze".instead of the block of ONA..febreze comes in liquid form ..It lasts about a month I would say..i only run it a week or two..then clean it out.. 

I aprove this thread


----------



## andy52

would it be ok to hang this in the top of the grow area.due to space for plants??


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

i wouldnt,id just  have it sittin in another room.or since you have a tent,have it sitting outside of the tent.


----------



## mistisrising

What if I took the vent hose from the grow area and plugged it right into the top of the bucket? Could this be more effective?


----------



## Dubbaman

it could be its hard to say if that would be more eficant than the way we ahve been doing it :confused2: id say try it and let us know. as for the others who have asked how long it lasts ive used mine in for about 7 -8 months now and still havent had to swap out new mix in it yet though i only use it when late in flower and by my dry box. never had a funny taste in my smoke either


----------



## andy52

i built one today and it works great,thanks alot man.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

does it work as good as i hear,meaning..does it make your whole house smell good or is it just the room its in? i plan on making one  or two of them this weekend.whered you get your ona at?


----------



## andy52

it smells my whole place up.nice and refreshing.i used (TOTALLY TODDLER),STAIN&ODOR REMOVER &PREWASH.WORKS GOOD.ONLY 6 BUCKS AT MEIJERS.its not a strong smell,very gentle aroma.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

so that stuff is in the baby section then right?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

p.s. what fan r u using with it?


----------



## andy52

i bought a 8 dollar massey 9 in.fan. fits just right in the bucket i have it in.i had it hanging in my tent and decided to take it out and see if it worked as well.hell yeah.saved me some money and i still have enough stuff to redo it several times.i even scaled it down some.i did not use a 5 gal bucket.guess the pot i'm using is abot 2.5-3 gal.cut everything in half and it takes care of this whole place.great idea.love it
got the cheapo fan at wally world    i'll post a pic in a sec

heres a pic from the top,can't take more the girl has all the memory stick full and i do not wish to mess with puting them on her puter.cheap *** fan bro,works good


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

so you using just the bucket,the baby stain and odor remover and the fan right?does that odor remover come in liquid form?


----------



## andy52

yes it comes in 64 oz   sorry about the pic,will add more later
also using the soil moist


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

ill pm you tomorrow my friend


----------



## 420FREEDOM

Nice idea, so the fan blows smelly air into the bucket and then it comes back out the drilled holes? Or does the fan blow out of the bucket and smelly air is sucked in through the drill holes?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

the fan blows out by the looks of it.im not sure exactly what the drilled holes do


----------



## dman1234

They let air in to be blown out, this is great ill be doing it soon


----------



## dman1234

ok ive been looking into this it sounds great, of the ppl who have done this can we get your honest opinion on its effectivness, some ppl are saying it doesnt work in mid flower to finnish, and to just go for carbon
what do yall think?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

bump


----------



## [email protected]

i dont know if its cause i smoke alot, or my allergies but i cant smell my plants but am worried about guests sometimes. i think i found my answer can you use damp rid for moisture absorbser?


----------



## [email protected]

i just made one took maybe 10 15 mins... i used some different materials and its working wonders so far. the stuff differed used was 1 2gallon bucket, cheapo square dollarstore fan, baking soda, damp rid, and dryer smell good sheets for covering fan and holes made by the drill in the bucket. it took away from some of its power but its not outtake so its all good. well now to see how good it works and pull out the bong haha. just wanted let some others know to be created and sometimes bending directions paysoff like for me since i had everything at the house, and sometimes dont work in your favor. well thats my lil [email protected] experiement for the day peace.


----------



## andy52

well i finally found the ONA,when it runs out i think i will stick to the baby stuff i am using.stuff cost 17 bucks for the liquid.the baby stuff was only 5 something.and works like a charm.as i told another member,my girlfriend has got me making them for everybody.she can't believe how good they work,not just for the mj either.i now have 2 in my house and they work super.except i get tired of smelling the baby scented stuff,lol i have to rub my plants now to make sure they still smell right,lol wonderful idea for sure.never buy another carbon filter.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

what all can we substitute the ona for..i was thinking febreze or some odo ban.anybody else have any other suggestions?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Yes febreeze works in this machine...the ONA you baught andy will last a long time....I just dont care for the melting down...and only need it whn drying...i got a quart of the consentrate febreeze from Target store...poured it in bucket..filled the bottle with H2O, shack and dmp in bucket...add soil moist...or a wetting agent...im looking into a product called Zorbit...its used for chemical spills and is said to be organic...It absorbes 10 times its size...I had some a while back they look like bb's  you would fire out of bb gun...when put in glass of water it stretched to a 1x1 cube...I realy dont mind the smell..lol


and whatch out that baby smell gets people talking  too


----------



## zipflip

i think i'm gonna take this old usb  fan i got layin on my shelf and a plastic coffee container(can) and make a small scale size for my bedroom as it makes my  room stink when i smoke in it lol..  i'll give this a trial on a small scale size but i'm gonna try substituting the soil moist wit perilite maybe and use some liquid  fabric softener and febreeze concentrate i got layin under kitchen sink. and see if tiis does anythin before i go out spendin money ona bigger fan an all the  top notch stuff later on to realize i coulda just as well spent the same if not less on concocting something possibly better.  but the way it looks is this thing looks like it would do the trick who know s tho.  let ya all know when i'm done wit it.


----------



## zipflip

but this usb fan i got  i dont know how to power the thing i got 3 wires comin out of it. one black one red an one yellow.  is it 12 volt? cuz i got a 12 volt converter for hous plug ins?  oh an wats each wire for im assumin the black is obvious ground and red is constant and the yellow  bein wat tho...?   nevermind the fan wires i found em..   right frnt me  lol  sorryTBG    lol     http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2592


----------



## warlock

great post with great DIY instructions better that that kittylitter filter. thx a million  and a greeat money saver.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

yea,this thing definitly works,i used the same stuff as andy but this thing honestly made my whole upstairs smell like the baby stain and odor cleaner..very good for foul odors...i highly recommend it.


----------



## papabeach1

everybody, thank you very much, !!!! this is world of wonders! of 2 cents supplies, 2 cents co2, 2 cent cleaning chlorine out of water, now this 2 cent odor remover... I will make one for ours,   again, thank you!! that will please everyone to grow discreet until then!  also that expanded my thoughts about little jar to put in the grow closet  that work the same as 5 gal bucket  just a jar with these ingrents and cpu fan  hmmmm  gotta be plastic jar to have holes around..  thats NICE!


----------



## rb2006

Sounds very nice i will have to try this out it sounds cheep and efficent. Thanks for this post!!


----------



## andy52

well i had to take mine out and buy another carbon filter.my girlfriend is allergic to everything.she loved it,but the scents started making her allergies kick up.but this setup works great.at least if i get rid of her i wll still have my setup built.heck its even good for homes without mj odors.i made several for her family members.they love them too.


----------



## jnyce1320

Yea i plan on doin this instead of buying a carbon filter to save some money. The plant usually smells during the flowering phase right..... so i have time until i have to disguise the odor?


----------



## ston3pony

So what about a closet full of hanging drying bud?
This might help?


----------



## King Bud

> The plant usually smells during the flowering phase right


In my experience, they wreak enough during the veg cycle to *warrant *carbon filter use.

Like my choice of words? Better safe than sorry


----------



## computer07

I just made this ten minutes ago...THANK YOU SIR. hope this works for an attic.


----------



## jb247

Very nice, indeed!

Peace...j.b.


----------



## HydroManiac

anyone use baking soda instead of carbon in this??


----------



## computer07

I used arm and hammer odor neutralizer... pretty close.


----------



## HydroManiac

did it work??


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny

how long does the mix last for?


----------



## Ewald

SORRY but it looks verry unsafe but it will do the job


----------



## Lemmongrass

how many things in our grow rooms are really that safe?


----------



## Growdude

Ewald said:
			
		

> SORRY but it looks verry unsafe but it will do the job



Perfectly safe, unless you eat out of it I suppose.


----------



## Dr. GreenBrain

Homemadegravity said:
			
		

> Have any questions please ask.



How often do you think you would need to change the water/chemicals?


----------



## uk420maan

can it be tweaked to be a human one as a mate of mine smells real baaaaad
only joking gonna sort one of these by this weekend
uk420maan


----------



## Dr. GreenBrain

I just finished building mine!

Here are some pics.

For the ONA I used carpet freshener which claims to _"Eliminate Deep-Down Odors" _

You'll notice that I also added Borax, which is a fairly powerful odor eliminator. It can be found at any hardware store and has literally thousands of applications. I included a PDF of some of the things you can use Borax for, and a lot of it has to do with deodorizing. It's inexpensive too (>$3/4lbs). I added 2 cups.

Other than that I pretty much followed the directions, adding a row of holes about 4-5 inches above the mixture to allow air to be pulled directly over the mass of deodorizing mix. Also, I hot glued (what I now call white-trash welding) the fan to the lid to insure a good seal. 

I just put my plants into flower two days ago, so I don't have any info on how well this actually works yet, but my apartment smells nice. Maybe a little overwhelming at first, but I'm sure that will pass. I'll keep you posted when my plants start putting out more of a funk.

Cheers, and thanks to everyone who has contributed to the post. 

View attachment borax.pdf


----------



## zipflip

i got a question bout this  thing here. if your mixin in stuff with floral bouquet potporri type stuff an u shove this contraption in ya grow room/closet watever, wouldnt your buds have acquired the fragrance of it any to where when you smoke it you taste it or smell it too? i woud think it'd have some impact on ya overall end product...


----------



## Dr. GreenBrain

zipflip said:
			
		

> i got a question bout this  thing here. if your mixin in stuff with floral bouquet potporri type stuff an u shove this contraption in ya grow room/closet watever, wouldnt your buds have acquired the fragrance of it any to where when you smoke it you taste it or smell it too? i woud think it'd have some impact on ya overall end product...




I would highly doubt it, or else the plant would pick up all types of scents. If that were the case, people who use bat guano would produce weed that tasted like crap. Also, if the plant was able to absorb the smell, it would take an incredible amount of potpourri scent to have a noticeable effect on your buds. Besides, I keep mine outside of my grow space right next to the exhaust vent, NOT in the grow room itself.


----------



## Rockster

Neat idea that.

I've had to use a variation of it in that my new carbon filter was not quite coping with around a dozen Cheese plants although it was rated for twice the air volume my fans were pulling so put a fabric softener solution in a bucket and just had my output ducting poke down into the bucket and hey presto summer fresh clean air in my loftspace,job done!

Would your set up not work better along the same lines as that way smells are processed before they waft about?


----------



## purplephazes

great idea!


----------



## Lemmongrass

I have smoked buds that taste JUST like they were grown in a room with a breez bucket. at least a couple times a year every year i will get pot that tastes like they used dryer sheets as  grow medium. not just on the outside like it would be if it was rolled in dryer sheets or something stupid, but all the way down to the stem.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Dr. GreenBrain said:
			
		

> I just finished building mine!
> 
> Here are some pics.
> 
> For the ONA I used carpet freshener which claims to _"Eliminate Deep-Down Odors" _
> 
> You'll notice that I also added Borax, which is a fairly powerful odor eliminator. It can be found at any hardware store and has literally thousands of applications. I included a PDF of some of the things you can use Borax for, and a lot of it has to do with deodorizing. It's inexpensive too (>$3/4lbs). I added 2 cups.
> 
> Other than that I pretty much followed the directions, adding a row of holes about 4-5 inches above the mixture to allow air to be pulled directly over the mass of deodorizing mix. Also, I hot glued (what I now call white-trash welding) the fan to the lid to insure a good seal.
> 
> I just put my plants into flower two days ago, so I don't have any info on how well this actually works yet, but my apartment smells nice. Maybe a little overwhelming at first, but I'm sure that will pass. I'll keep you posted when my plants start putting out more of a funk.
> 
> Cheers, and thanks to everyone who has contributed to the post.


 


Have you an update yet...just started mine again..and i aint done laundry yet:rofl:  Kids will think  Dad cleaned all day:giggle:


----------



## Real78

OK, I did make one and it does/doesn't work. I used everything except ONA in replace of that I used Baby shampoo which smells good for a few min but you have to mix the stuff every few hours in order for it to  keep the scent going. I just ordered ONA and going to try that and see if that works if not then I will have to save up for a Ozone generator.


----------



## nikimadritista

I am building one of these for a friend... Spent all morning looking for the ONA... Been to all baby shops and Pet shops.. Found something for cats' pee but didn't buy it... Wasn't sure about it...
Anyway I read the thread and found out I could use plenty of other Air Fresheners available... I'll get something good in the morning...

I don't understand - IS THE FAN MEANT TO BE BLOWING AIR INTO THE BUCKET, OR SUCKING AIR OUT??

Can somebody answer that?

Cheers!


----------



## TokeWithHope

Real78 said:
			
		

> if not then I will have to save up for a Ozone generator.



do these actually work? i was thinking of buying the jr ozone generator from htg supply for my closet grow but i didnt know wether it would actually work or not.
anyone ever tried this one before?

and nikimadritista from my point of view i understand the fan is suppose to pull air from the room into the drilled holes in he side of the bucket, then the ona dos its thing and the fan pushes are out of the bucket. someone else correct me if im wrong ive never made one before its just my understanding of it


----------



## nikimadritista

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> from my point of view i understand the fan is suppose to pull air from the room into the drilled holes in he side of the bucket, then the ona dos its thing and the fan pushes are out of the bucket.it



Makes sense to me mate...
I had the same in mind...


----------



## TokeWithHope

yeah im thinking of building one my self, already have the ona just need the rest of the supplies


----------



## DonJones

Just exactly what is "ona" and wher do I find it?

Also, does anyone have any reliable information on using ozone generators?

If they work, does anyone have any DTY info on the ozone generator thing?

Thanks.

Don Jones


----------



## Lemmongrass

I have a hanging ozone gen and it doesn't work. it helps.... a lot, but im happy it was a gift and i didn't spend my money on it. I hang it in the room outside  my room. i have to keep the grow  room door open so the other room smells to. the gen helps  in there but it still smells like pot. just not DAAAAANK pot. i dont have a carbon scrubber either. i burn lots of incense and cook alot. we smoke enough pot that the house always smells anyway...........


----------



## Lemmongrass

DO NOT DIY an ozone gen.

it really just not safe. if you have had a good bit of practice in a hobby involving the same kind of electrical discharge and are solidminded about it, go for it. otherwise its totally a fire/death hazard.


----------



## DonJones

Lotek,  
Thank you for the prompt reply.  I have no idea how an ozone generator works so I just thought I'd ask.  I now know that appaearantly they work but discharging electricity between plates while the air is passing between them.

I have a couple of air pruifiers that I think are ozone generators so I might bring them into the grow room while I'm getting the carbon scrubber and oder nuetralizing machine built.

Thanks again.

Don Jones


----------



## DonJones

I'm still waiting on information on "ona" -- just exactly what is it and where can I get it?

Also what is SOIL MOIST?  Is it anything like vermeculte?  Would something like coco fiber work in its place?  I have coco fiber around already.

Thanks.

Don Jones


----------



## CoolAsAFan

ive seen some good plans for a DIY ozone generator. and yes they are Extremely dangerous to build/ use. that being said, all you need is a few household items and a transformer (the kind they use with neon lighting). those transformers push a crazy amount of electricity, this is where the danger comes in. also when on, it emits a light that can blind/ burn you.


----------



## CoolAsAFan

ona= odor neutralizing agent. great stuff! you can get it at your local hydro store. the soil moist crystals you want you can get at lowes.


----------



## Lemmongrass

many household air things(the tall stick things) are actually anti ozone machines i think. they use some other method that has a side effect of removing ozone IIRC.

im just going off of commercial fashbacks tho.

you are right dr. o3 gens are like mini lightening units. the smell before a storm is ozone made by lightening and air.


----------



## Rockster

I've got a variation on this theme in that my vent output after it has been through a carbon filter goes via a 150mm duct to an open bucket containing fabric conditioner in solution.

I'm growing Cheese so carbon filters can't clean the air properly but with this on the end of the system it smells summer fresh.

If I had your set up I'd probably vent my air through it rather than have a fan on the unit but for folk without proper vent and filtration yours is a really good idea,nice and neat.


----------



## TokeWithHope

haha yeah rockster ive been by your cheese breeding project. really good stuff keep up the good work!

and yeah i was interested in the ozone jr generator the guy at the hydro shop said it wouldnt completely get rid of the smell he said at best it would get rid of 80%


----------



## nikimadritista

After about two days looking for that ONA, i ended up buying some liquid Vanilla air-freshener that claimed to be Odor Neutralizer!
Put the pieces together relatively easy... Had to find a lid for the Pink bin I got (was the cheapest one available - no lid) and made the lid cutting a plastic plate that's normaly placed under pots... Worked... 
the fan was cheap too...
All materials were around 15Euros - real Punk :hubba:
and in about 10 minutes after we plugged it in the whole house smelled vanilla...
Great machine 
Hope it lasts as well...
Here's the pic..

Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## DonJones

So this ONA is not a specific thing or brand but just anything that masks the odor, correct?

Also, is soil moist a brand or a type of material?  It almost sounds like vermeculite to me (sic).

Thank you.

Don Jones


----------



## zipflip

soilmoist is them water absorbing polymer crystals.  it comes in diff sizes(granual) it expands  it size when added in water.
*hxxp://www.theartisticshop.com/water%20polymer%20crystals.htm*
link to wat they are

ONA??? its Odor Neutralizing  Agent.  its liquid. not sure on science of it but i think the name says it all really.  but wat i use cuz i cannot find the liquid ONA is i get them ONA blocks. come in a small platic tub like container. its hard and looks liek candle without a wick when its opened hence the ONA block.
  i just rub it around in bucket hot water til it disolves like bar of soap.
 someone in this thread mentioned this too so i tried it.
 but dependin on ya bucket size would determine wat size block/how many ya use. i use a 2.3 gallon bucket for my deal and use two blocks. find tehm at wal-mart in air freshner rack by all the glade plugins. either almost mid-bottom to bottom of shelf at my wal-mart. comes in looks like small flat cereal bowl.
  ya cant miss them.  they got others but teh generic... well, ya get wat ya pay for. alot of added nothin in it imo. but i use two them for one bucket and mix half full hot water and dissolve the 2. then i save half in a jug. pour it into.... and add my soil moist. then when need to add more i got soem already mixed.
  just warn ya every time ya pik ya nose or touch ya face the next day or two ya hands will smell like that stuff. so you'll prolly be so sik the smell before it actually does ya grow justice lol JMO
  so yeah maybe wear gloves .
  sorry im doin best i can hi.


----------



## crozar

hey HMG thanks for this great help , im going to start doing this today , but i have a question about soilmoist , we dont have great growshops in my local place , and i hardly can find anything , but is their another think i can use instead of soilmoist ?and about the ONA agent , i think i wont be able to find this here , and probably even the pharamacy.
hey zipflip thanks for the other info about the ONA , but what do you mean by the blocks ? 
are they like the one used in the toilet under the seat to make a soup freshning smell ?
or the ones they use to put around the room to make a nice smell ?

and what about the lasting of this freshning , i dont think it last more then 2 weeks but its good for me  
any help will greatly appreciate it.


----------



## crozar

any1 
=/


----------



## nikimadritista

I think these are as good... :hubba:
That's what I used...
hxxp://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&_nkw=swell+gel&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## LassChance

I made one of these and I like it real well so far.  I am not having a problem with odor yet, however, so I really cant say how well it works.  Sure does make my room smell nice, tho.
One thing...finding that perfect muffin fan isnt all that crucial--the fan I found is actually square and simplu sits on top of my bucket. Being square over a round opening, there are natural open spaces which serve for air-intake, making drilling holes in the bucket unnesecarry. Plus, I didnt have to take the fan stand off. Just put the water, soil moist crystals in, add the ONA and plop the dan on top. Granted, mine doesnt look as cool and "finished", but it works just as well!
Im so grateful this great, simple and cheap little device was posted.



Lass


----------



## Real78

It didn't work for me but may work for someone else.


----------



## smokeytimes

Real78, I know last you had asked me if my Charcoal filter (Like DLTokers) worked I can now say it is working amazily well. I get no smell at all and the new fan pulls a bit of a negitive air so now the whole shed stays clean smelling now.


----------



## green finger

thanks dude thats brilliant information
i'll surely make one when they start to 
flower........


----------



## GrimReafer

which way is the fan supposed to face? So that it pulls air in the top or so that air is pulled into the holes and ejected from the top?


----------



## zipflip

> which way is the fan supposed to face? So that it pulls air in the top or so that air is pulled into the holes and ejected from the top?


 im curious on this as well. but since ive built one i have my fan (a 4" high velocity cheapy from wal-mart) facing down pullin air in from top and blowin out the holes, but today im refilling it and startin to wonder the same thing if its the other way around..  :confused2:  either way its worked so far but could it be better switched around? idk...

anyone own one the actual ona breeze fan that this ona bucket is a DIY of?
 i been lookin round onlie tryi to see  somethin  dictating which way is proper on this thing and i've seen DIY';s  setup both ways :confused2:


----------



## Dubbaman

The holes in the side pull in the air and the fan blows it out of the top. In effect the smells are pulled in mix with the concentrates and then get the "fresh laundry" smells blown out  Im shocked that its been this long ago that i made one and its still works well. The sent isnt as strong as it used to be but its still going, i think ill go and get new mix for the bucket today so it will be a bit more powerful for the Spacecase that stinking up my room.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *zip*....be sure as Dubbaman  states...the fan  faces out ...Is that froggy  starting  to stink:giggle:


----------



## zipflip

thanks dubba and 4u.. 


> Is that froggy starting to stink


 LOL yeah. she smell like cat pee and pine trees to be precise. the best way i can explain her. 
  but really she not stinkin the joint up any tho. i always had an ona bucket this whole time only i been usin it backwards LOL fan blowin down in to bucket and out holes on sides. but i did try it for while other way and wow. wat a difference


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:rofl:   you stoner


----------



## zipflip

i tend to have my moments, 4U. lol
  somedays a lil too often .


----------



## fishboybug

hey guys, i went to wally world and lowes today looking for ONA.  neither place had it.  i did find something by glade called "odor absorbing gel".  it looks like crisco and comes in different flavors.  has anyone tried this or heard of anyone using this product in place of the ONA?  the canister is just a little smaller than a quart and has a vented lid.  lasts up to 60 days.  found the soil moist at lowes too.  it was $12 for a 1lb bag


----------



## chris1974

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl: you stoner


 
For Sure .... :joint: hahaha  you guys are kilin me.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

fishboybug said:
			
		

> hey guys, i went to wally world and lowes today looking for ONA. neither place had it. i did find something by glade called "odor absorbing gel". it looks like crisco and comes in different flavors. has anyone tried this or heard of anyone using this product in place of the ONA? the canister is just a little smaller than a quart and has a vented lid. lasts up to 60 days. found the soil moist at lowes too. it was $12 for a 1lb bag


 

Give it a try and let us know..I did with freebreez  concentrate..worked well for me..the ONA  block i got from Hydro store..Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## zipflip

> it looks like crisco *and comes in different flavors*


 you didnt taste it, did you? lol



> I did with freebreez concentrate..worked well for me


how well compared to the actual ona tho would ya say 4U? i ask cuz teh gallon of ona i got cost me 30 sum dollars plus shipping. and i know dang febreeze concentrate aint that much.  are you talkin the refil jug or is it a concentrate by febreeze tat you suppose to add water to ?


----------



## fishboybug

zipflip said:
			
		

> thanks dubba and 4u..
> LOL yeah. she smell like cat pee and pine trees to be precise. the best way i can explain her.


i just tried some stuff that smelled like cat pee with a finishing hint of a tomato plant?  does this stuff have a name?  it was a friend's and he gave me the seed he found.


----------



## zipflip

idk it was from bagseed the one i grew. form brick shwag bud.  it was definately sativa too. i think most ya more pure sativas or sat doms will have a pretty pungeant odor to them. i know all the brick weed ive ever had in my life just stank crazy all similarly skunky in resemblance or liek cat pee or pine trees lol.
   imo there no way in the world to say wat strain a plant is jst by lookin at it unless you know teh line of genetics it come from.


----------



## midnightTOKER85

i might have missed it on here but has anyone tried to use this bucket to vent out instead of carbon....to save room in grow box


----------



## fishboybug

hey guys, been thinking about just sticking a block of this stuff in my a/c return.  when you dissolve ONA in water, does it increase the smell?  i have an area in my a/c return vent right behind my filter that is about 20"x4" where i could place a container.  has anyone every tried this?  i don't see the point of making the bucket unless you need to mix it water to increase the potency of the agent.  can someone who has built a bucket let me know if mixing it makes it smell stronger or not?


----------



## zipflip

ok. i got an idea im a try out next time imy ona bucket needs refreshing/refilled....

all this time i been usin ONA liquid i just cant help but fid the smell or at least a good portion of the smell being somewat similar to that of them scented pine sol's that come out not too long ago
*hxxp://www.pinesol.com/our-products-scented/*

i've also googled round on wat ingredients may be of the ONA, etc... but couldnt find jack  but only came up wit 1 serch result that caugh my attention. it was talkin bout fillin a bowl wit pine sol and set in a room to neutralize odors in that room  hmmmm    
  so with all this im gonna pick me up a bottle 1 of the scented brand pine sol's and use that instead of actual liquid ONA.
  i mean heck even if it works but lasts only half as long as the actual ONA, it'd still be hella cheaper than payin 30-45$ dependin on shippin charges for a gallon of the ONA stuff vs few bux for a bottle thats wat maybe a quart or more of the pine sol :confused2:
  wat you all who use the liquid ONA think bout the smell almost resembling taht of pine sol?
 idk but im almost certain tehre pinesol in there LOL  
  but give me a week to get town an get the pine sol an i'll let ya all knwo how it goes.


----------



## LEFTHAND

heres a weird but yet need to know quiestion...
let me know if im wrong..
these odour machines.. the ones with the ONA
there not removing the the smell but yet "masking" up the smell
like a restraunt bathroom... or an incent does...
it makes more sence to me to have a carbonaited scrubber of some sort yes? no? just my thoughts and opinions.. ive never used it so im noot too sure..
lol
peace LH


----------



## gongageek

If you place this in the grow room will it taint the taste or smell of the bud? It seems like a killer idea if these two concerns aren't an issue.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> heres a weird but yet need to know quiestion...
> let me know if im wrong..
> these odour machines.. the ones with the ONA
> there not removing the the smell but yet "masking" up the smell
> like a restraunt bathroom... or an incent does...
> it makes more sence to me to have a carbonaited scrubber of some sort yes? no? just my thoughts and opinions.. ive never used it so im noot too sure..
> lol
> peace LH


 


yes  its  a  mask  the  smell....and  carbon  scrubbers  are  best  in the  grow  room  area..but  i  hang  dry  mine  in a  bedroom  closet..so  the  smell in  room  gets  a  bit  overwhelming..so  outside  room  i  run  this..its  more  so  when  ya  come in  my  home  you  smell  laundry..not  skunk..hope  this  helps..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

gongageek said:
			
		

> If you place this in the grow room will it taint the taste or smell of the bud? It seems like a killer idea if these two concerns aren't an issue.


 

*IMO*...it  will..and  wouldnt  use in  a flower  room..maybe  veg  ..but then theres  no  smell ther..huh?


----------



## Cormerdamus

We're about to downgrade and move into an apartment where I'm going to be growing on the balcony this coming season. Will this work well enough that people on other balconies beside, under, and above me won't smell the plants?

I registered here specifically to ask this question lol I can't find that info anywhere on google.


----------



## OldSkool

Hey everyone, if you want to try this ONA out, go to 'the big tomato' .com and get a block for 7.95 plus 6.95 shipping. It's cheaper than worms way and the others by a bunch. They make their money on the shipping charges. Worms way and the 'hydro' stores will charge you 12.95 or MORE for shipping the 6oz pail of Ona to you!
BTW, it does NOT mask odors, it EATS them. Total neutralization or odors so says the bio. So I just ordered a block and will place it in my grow cab in front of the intake fan to eat the 'stink' off the ladies...some stinks are good, but you don't want all the fellas smellin yur ladies! 

Company's bio says block will last 1 1/2 to 2 months uncovered, more if you drill a few holes in the containers lid and leave covered if the odor is sufficiently reduced that way.

Go online guys and gals...it's all at your fingertips if you look!


----------



## yosun

these work awesome,i add a cup of downy fabric softner with febreeze,the citrus scented,basically smells like febreeze with citrus,but its thicker,5 gallon bucket 1 cup ona gel,1 cup downy,10 cups water,1 cup soil moist,then i add water and stir once a week,i also have a citrus magic spray used for kitty litter boxes..it is the stuff,couple squirts a week in the bucket as well,outside the cab,inside the room


----------



## Rockster

md.apothecary said:
			
		

> There is no need for venting this out of the room or anything right? This just sits in the stinky area and it takes the odor out?
> 
> I am tired of all this "venting required" stuff, I need something that just chills in the corner.... this looks like what I need.... being this will also add circulation to the room... im assuming?



 The plants _need_ proper ventilation as without it they don't get adequate CO2 and will be too hot. Ventilation is an essential.


----------



## TheHerbApprentice

:holysheep:  
This is the best thing ever and is exactly what i need as the person who owns the property im going to grow at said his only concern was the smell, i was going to do a very shoddy makeshift de-oderizer attatched to the ventilation of the closet as the air leaves through the tube.


Would this work as im not sure i could get all the stuff that easy...

a large flexible tube ( the ones at the back of tumble dryer's) 
placing tea towls soaked in a De-oderizer but not blocking up the tube's just partially filling, then place a standard filter just inside the last section of the tube and then close the tube off with a filter from a gask mask as i can get those on the cheap and replace them each week, not very cost effective =/


----------



## Slowlyburn

I just read through all of this and did it slightly different... I am a big aquarium fish guy so I have active carbon coming out my ***. I used a 2 gal bucket that is the exact same diameter as a 5 gal bucket and a 5 gal bucket for my build. I drilled a million 1/8" holes in the 2 gal bucket and dumped about 2-3 inches of 1/4 inch carbon sticks in. The 2 gal bucket slides into the 5 gal bucket and acts as a shelf for the carbon to sit on. The rest of the build is the same. I used a mixture of lemon pinesol and odor eliminating junk from lowes. So far so good but it has only been running for about an hour now so ill let you know the real deal after it runs for some time!


----------



## Markers

I built a small ona breeze using an empty 100 cd container and a PC fan. I fill it about half way with water and add a couple table spoons of ona. It works great.


----------



## FORMULA51

I found a product made. By miracle grow that the counter monkeys suggested. To use for the soil moist. Its water saturation crystals. Will that suffice?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

FORMULA51 said:
			
		

> I found a product made. By miracle grow that the counter monkeys suggested. To use for the soil moist. Its water saturation crystals. Will that suffice?


 
as long as it absorbs the water and hold it..


----------



## CasualGrower

Just made a ghetto version of this....  2-3 gallon Cheese ball container from Sams LOL....  bout half cup of Soil Moist.  Cup or so of ONA Liquid and a few cups of water....

No fan Just have it setting in the corner near the Ventilation fan..  Whole house is smelling clean now .


----------



## lovbnstoned

the order killer machine is awesome,,, 
 thanks 4 the info:icon_smile:


----------



## lovbnstoned

I saw this idea on the net,,,but I like ur's more


----------

